# Belly Band for jeans/trousers?



## sadie

I think I need to buy one but do not want to spend $ without your recommendations!

Do they work?
Do they 'roll up' and become more of a nuissance?
Is one brand better than another?

Thanks!


----------



## Gia7777

When I was about 12w I bought the tummy sleeve from Motherhood Maternity in hopes of being able to continue to wear my favorite jeans unbuttoned and unzipped, which is what these are designed to allow you to do. I tried it one day and it just wasn't for me - it provided no support and my jeans just fell off literally while the band rolled down on me leaving me looking like I had a pair of pantyhose tied around my belly. It was a very flimsy material, basically the same material as sheer non-support hose. Though more expensive, I opted to just buy a pair of my favorite jeans in a larger size - though they obviously won't last the entire pregnancy, but worth it to me for the comfort. 

Maybe I didn't shop around enough and search for a more supportive one, but steer clear of this particular one in my opinion..Id even be happy to send it you if you wanted to give it a try....let me know as it's just sitting in my closet and may become a dust rag soon - Its a one size fits most but was very big on me at 12w.


----------



## sadie

Sorry for the delay! Thanks for the offer *Gia*, but I think I'll save you the trouble! I am going to go to a few stores this weekend and see what the saleswomen have to say. And perhaps I need to invest in a couple of pairs of cute pants! I am looking forward to that pregnancy panel!


----------



## Gia7777

:) Best of luck and Happy Shopping!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sadie, I have the Bella Band (in white and black) and they work wonderfully for me! Hope you find something that works :flower:


----------



## sadie

Excellent, thanks! Im going to look online right now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Did you find them? I think the company is Ingrid and Isabella or something like that? They worked great for nursing too, could lift up my top to feed babe while not exposing my flabby post-baby belly!


----------



## sadie

Yes! A store close enough to my apt has them, so I am going to head over tomorrow after work! and yes, that is the name of the company! Thanks Junebug!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Your welcome


----------



## SmallTownUSA

I love the Bella Band, too. I think they work great, although I think they work best if I tuck the sides of my zipper back into my pants. Otherwise it can look a bit bumpy. Maybe I'm just slow in figuring that out... :blush:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

I've been using the ones available at Target (I think it's Bella Band). My recommendation is to use a sturdy hairband underneath. Thread it through the button hole and loop both ends around the button. This helps things look more smooth. Then the Bella Band over top to help it smooth a bit more and cover up the undone zipper. That way you also have to worry less about the pants sliding down when you're sitting (pants go down, band goes up a bit).


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Ooooh, good idea, thanks!


----------



## sadie

I purchased the bellaband and like it a lot.


----------



## Cleokatrah

Tank Tops. 

You want the sturdier stretch cotton, thicker, like the kind used for athletic sports bras. I had quite a few of these so I chopped off the 'tank' part and used the body part for my 'bella'. Works great, and I have one in black, white, and pink. Turns out you den't even need to cut it to make it work. You can just fold down the tank part and viola!

Another thing that my girlfriend showed me is taking rubber bands or hair ties and lopping them through the button hole of your jeans then around the button. Works great during the early months. After that, you kinda get this open zipper bump and you need a bella band or something.

The hairband idea looks great too.


----------

